# أول قاموس بترولي عربي انكليزي



## safa aldin (26 يناير 2011)

لأول قاموس في الصناعة النفطية باللغة العربية و الإنكليزية على شكل برنامج .
http://www.4shared.com/file/pwU4gy69...arabic_en.html
لا تنسونا في الدعاء..


----------



## safa aldin (29 يناير 2011)

مع الأسف عليكم ,48 شخص استفاد من القاموس و لكن دون رد بكلمة شكر لله .......... هل وصل بنا البخل حتى في شكر الله فكيف لنا ان نعين المحتاج ان اراد العون ....!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شهاب الجعفري (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا للك اخي الكريم بارك الله مجهودك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز وأريد منك التفكير في الثواب أولا لأن الرد لن يفيدك إن رد أو لا فثوابك من الله وننتظر المزيد من مواضيعك وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## abue tycer (30 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بكم .....................


----------



## علي_حمود (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى مهندس المحبة على نصيحته.


----------



## safa aldin (1 فبراير 2011)

الشكر سمة المحبين لا البخلاء ........ يا أخي مهندس المحبة .......هل جزاء الإحسان الا الإحسان .... فالأجر في الحالتين ثابت ان شاء الله سبحانه .......... وشكراً للكل.


----------



## agabeain (2 فبراير 2011)

بااااااااارك االلة فيك ياااااااااراااااااااائع


----------



## ريم مرزوق (5 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر على مجهودك و انشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safa aldin (9 فبراير 2011)

عفواُ يا ست ريم مرزوق


----------



## samer osman (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا شكر جذيل على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (11 فبراير 2011)

لا شكر على واجب و بارك الله فيكم و بكم


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء التفضل بتقييم الموضوع من فقرة "تقييم الموضوع" في أعلى الصفحة الى اليسار وأكون ممتناً لكم.


----------



## superman2000 (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على هذا القاموس البترولى وفى انتظار المزيد واجرك على الله


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (17 فبراير 2011)

ياريت تنزله على رابط أخر لأن الحالي لا يعمل وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## Eng Omar_chemical (17 فبراير 2011)

ارجو التأكد من الرابط... مع التقدير


----------



## adel78 (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لكل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## safa aldin (26 فبراير 2011)

لعيونكم الرابط الجديد
http://www.4shared.com/get/pwU4gy69/petroleum_dictionary_arabic_en.html


----------



## manyroses (1 مارس 2011)

Thankssssssssssssss.


----------



## manyroses (1 مارس 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## safa aldin (19 مارس 2011)

لا شكر على الواجب يا أعزاء


----------



## HASHIM MANDOUR (20 مارس 2011)

الاخ الحبيب صفا الدين شكرا على مساعدتك لاخوانك والاجرالطيب الجزيل عند الله
بس مع الاسف - برجاء التحميل مرة اخرى مع خالص حبى واحترامى لكل عصامى


----------



## محمود الزغبي (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا محترم


----------



## مصطفى الصايغ (19 يوليو 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكووووووووور اخونا الغالي بس عندي مشكة بتحميل الملف .
يطلع ارتباط الملف غير صالح واني بحاجة المعجم ضروووووووووووري الله يسهل امركم ان شالله .


----------



## QBDQLKQDER (20 يوليو 2012)

merci bc et bon courage


----------



## safa aldin (22 يوليو 2012)

اليكم الرابط الجديد

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?6irlpgmml4wcw3i
رمضان كريم


----------



## safa aldin (23 يوليو 2012)

اليكم الرابط الاخر
http://www.mediafire.com/?6irlpgmml4wcw3i
ثم الضغط على 
Download
واليكم الخيار الاخر
http://www.4shared.com/file/zmiZbYri/PD_2.html


----------



## محمد ابو رضوى (31 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ibrahim1hj (2 سبتمبر 2012)

.... جاري التحميل من ميديا فاير ... شكرا جزيلا لكرمك وعطائك


----------



## milanello2004 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم:-
------------------

اخي الكريم حاولت فتح الرابط ولكن يبدو انه منتهي الصلاحية...


----------



## أحمد يسري عثمان (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي الكريم علي المجهود .. و لكن لأسف الرابط غير فعال :70:


----------



## Hatem Naeem (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## miree82 (23 مارس 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر وعظيم الأجر أخي الفاضل


----------



## ahmed48 (28 مارس 2013)

ممكن تعيد رفع الملف


----------



## MR DEVIL (14 أبريل 2013)

هل ممكن اعاده رفعه لانه ليس موجود علي الرابط


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hawk1282 (2 مايو 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safa aldin (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## سالم 1984 (12 مايو 2013)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## مازن81 (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (13 يناير 2014)

عفوا


----------



## خالد مصطفي محمود (7 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا يا أخي بارك الله فيك


----------

